# Test Drove new R32



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Having pulled out of buying a Cayman S I needed to distract myself...

So went and tried the new R32. Really impressed. I currently drive a tt 3.2 DSG, and the Golf was a DSG too.

The golf is so much more understated and better for it I think. reminded me of my S3 except that the golf sounded far better.

Bigger brakes on the R32 and were more responsive. I would say it was slightly quicker to 100, but no real difference to 60.

Interior nicely put together, although not as appealing as that of the TT.

Recaro Seats are fab (although hard to get out of once in!  ). Never drove the old R32, but I preffered the drive on the Golf to my TT, something to be said for the new chassis. I would be sorely tempted, but according to the dealer, there is a backlog of orders to next October. In the meantime I shall wiat and see waht Audi do with their new S3, but if that doesn't satisfy an R32 would do very nicely.  And I douubt I'd get as much grief on the road as I would have with a Croc :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Did you not think that the r32 looked [smiley=sick2.gif] and tacky the GTI is a much better looking car IMO


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Agreed - the new R32 looks awful. The Mk5 isn't a good looking car to start with, the GTI looks good but the R32 :?

The Mk4 R32 still looks superb.


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

I was pleasantly surpirsed by it in the flesh. I though that the silver bit on the front would look tacky, but in the felsh a homogenous design, albeit it not quite as in your face as the previous R32. There was a GTI parked next to it and I would have picked the R32, only personal preferance mind


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> Agreed - the new R32 looks awful. The Mk5 isn't a good looking car to start with, the GTI looks good but the R32 :?
> 
> The Mk4 R32 still looks superb.


got to agree with you there the mk4 r32 is a lovely looking car


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

bilen said:


> something to be said for the new chassis. In the meantime I shall wiat and see waht Audi do with their new S3 :wink:


The new S3 will have a 260 hp 2.0T FSI K04 turbo engine no VR6.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

HZW said:


> bilen said:
> 
> 
> > something to be said for the new chassis. In the meantime I shall wiat and see waht Audi do with their new S3 :wink:
> ...


Is your name Iceman?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

jampott said:


> HZW said:
> 
> 
> > bilen said:
> ...


*NO*


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

Well, I've ordered an R32 to replace my TT. The looks are not everyones cup of tea, but I really like it. I never liked the old R32, too 'boy racer' for me. I actually prefer the more sedate MK V version and also think it look much better than the GTI. Most people who are calling the new R32 names have not actaully seen one in the flesh. I wasn't sure, but when I saw it.... wow! The colour does matter though - I saw a red one and that grille looked very odd on it. Mine will be in Silver, so the grille blends in well and I've added recaros to the spec, plus sat nav. To drive the car - well, it's fantastic - I'd defy anyone to criticise the dynamics and power delivery of this car. Makes my TT feel rather dated. Got Â£15k on the trade in for my TT, which was not too bad for 49,000 miles on an 02 TTC225. Now it's a long wait of 20 weeks to get my new toy - then a milltek and remap for it once run in :wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice one, i have yet to see one and hold judgement. 
that's quite a good price for a trade in for the TT225C looking at the market.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I was approached and then overtaken on the A34 on Sunday by a new R32

Must say I thought it was a GTi with a chromed modded grill at first.

Then it passed me with a flash and I saw those two exhaust and new....

I want one 

I was so excited the wife thought I'd been stung by a wasp whilst driving!!!

It is a seriously nice car 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DXN said:


> I was approached and then overtaken on the A34 on Sunday by a new R32
> 
> Must say I thought it was a GTi with a chromed modded grill at first.
> 
> ...


I thought that you would get a RX8 now you know how to fill up with oil every week :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

The local dealer told me that all 2006 slots had gone and the soonest you could get a R32 was 2007!!

This can't be true over a year wait for a golf?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

markp said:


> then a milltek and remap for it once run in :wink:


Milltek 8) do they have one alredy. :?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> The local dealer told me that all 2006 slots had gone and the soonest you could get a R32 was 2007!!
> 
> This can't be true over a year wait for a golf?


Do you believe everything your local dealer tells you? :wink:


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

cuTTsy said:


> The local dealer told me that all 2006 slots had gone and the soonest you could get a R32 was 2007!!
> 
> This can't be true over a year wait for a golf?


I assume he's talking about *his own* dealer allocation.... just ring around a few other dealers


----------



## V6TT (Jul 10, 2005)

markp said:


> Most people who are calling the new R32 names have not actaully seen one in the flesh.


Name calling? Are we back in primary school... :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Did you not think that the r32 looked [smiley=sick2.gif] and tacky the GTI is a much better looking car IMO


even i have to agree with this. :lol:


----------

